# 5 days late negative hpt!!!



## Kimcody614 (May 29, 2012)

Hi

So I was wondering if anyone out there is going threw the same thing I am going threw. I'm 5 days late for my period haven't been I'll or sick but for some reason I am late for my period I ovulated on the 8th of may and has sex I should have started my period but haven't ( hoping I don't) i thought I would get a possitve hpt but no I've had clear discharge and my stomache feels tough I'm extra tired and feel nausiated a lot cramps with no period. Could the test be wronge and I still be pregnant?? Has this happened to anyone else out there. Any feed back would be helpful


----------



## grisandole (Jan 11, 2002)

I've been more than five days late plenty of times with symptoms like you described and was absolutely NOT pregnant. It is common to be late, it usually means you ovulated later than you typically do. HTH


----------



## Kimcody614 (May 29, 2012)

I'm 11 days late now though I have a dr apt set up for wed to see what's going on its not normal for me to be this late


----------



## Toke123 (Jun 11, 2012)

Hi, I am going through the same thing right now. Did you find anything out that was helpful at the doctor?? Thanks


----------

